
Amelia Earhart May Have Survived Crash-Landing, Newly Discovered Photo Suggests - msrpotus
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/amelia-earhart-may-have-survived-crash-landing-never-seen-photo-n779591?cid=sm_npd_nn_tw_ma
======
hentrep
A grainy 80-year old photograph of a woman's back seems hardly compelling. The
other pieces of evidence they cite seem equally unconvincing. Maybe I've
turned cynical given the current mainstream media circus, but this appears to
be more of an advertising piece for the mentioned History channel special. It
is glossed over in the article, but I'd be more interested in learning about
who took the picture, and why he/she did not report seeing Earhart.

~~~
SpikeDad
Seems like every 5 or 10 years we have a big burst of Amelia Earhart interest
and nostalgia. Guess I don't understand - there's pretty conclusive evidence
of her crashing and the circumstances of that.

Just grist for someone's mills I guess.

~~~
kafkaesq
_there 's pretty conclusive evidence of her crashing and the circumstances of
that._

"Conclusive evidence" would be plane wreckage, fragments of her personal
belongings (or those of other occupants) and the like. Or even statements from
witnesses about a plane going down that matched the Electra's description.

But we have none of that. The only thing we have "conclusive" evidence for is
that at some point she dropped out of radio contact, and was probably low on
fuel.

~~~
abritinthebay
I agree this photo is silly but that’s not quite true - we have partial plane
wreckage, of either the same or similar model of plane, and a woman’s bones
(now lost).

It’s likely she crashed, and likely died on an island. The evidence is
_extremely_ suggestive. Not _conclusive_ by any means but more than simply
conjecture.

~~~
kafkaesq
_a woman’s bones (now lost)._

I thought the consensus was that they turned out to be a man's bones (and not
even matching Earhart's proportions). Which may explain why they ended up
getting "lost".

That leaves us with just that patch of aluminum, of unconfirmed origin. I
would call that kind of an indication "mildly" rather than "extremely"
suggestive.

~~~
abritinthebay
No, that was the initial conclusion but later analysis (of the measurements)
put it within the (non typical) range of her.. remember- it was partial
remains too.

They also found a woman’s shoe and a sextant with a serial in the range that
would have been issued to her.

It’s not conclusive at all, I agree, but it’s got _vastly_ more evidence (that
is otherwise not easily explainable) than any other theory.

------
valuearb
it seems crazy and impossible. But it reminds me that the Japanese built the
two largest battleships ever created, by far, and sailed them for years until
sunk at the end of the war, and for decades there were no known pictures of
them except those taken during their sinkings by US aitmen.

They were pretty good at keeping secrets under wraps.

------
woliveirajr
Shouldn't information from the US government be available now? Not only the
picture, bur more information regarding date/time/place/who took it.

Her disappearing was a great happening, and it'll be interesting if this
photo/hypothesis is correct.

------
clort
Since the Japanese authorities say that they have no records of her being in
custody and she presumably knowing that she would be a person of interest,
might she have been inclined to give a false name?

~~~
woliveirajr
But an airplane crashing in some island with a woman flying it would attract
attention, specially back those days.

~~~
clort
the locals say they met her.. and they even commemorated her local appearance
with stamps

------
crispytx
I'm pretty sure researchers have already found the little island next to which
she landed. It appears that she and Fred Noonan died as castaways on the
island of Nikumaroro. Bones were found on the island several years later, but
have since been lost to history. One researcher even found a piece of aluminum
on the island that they believe was used to patch a broken window on her
plane.

~~~
larryfreeman
According to Wikipedia, in the 2007 expedition that found the bones, tests
were done to check but the tests were inconclusive:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amelia_Earhart#Speculation_on_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amelia_Earhart#Speculation_on_disappearance)

~~~
crispytx
I was actually referring to bones that were found in the early 1940's and lost
around the same time. I think we might be talking about a different set of
bones.

------
doctorRetro
"I think it leaves no doubt to the viewers that that's Amelia Earhart and Fred
Noonan,' Henry told NBC News."

Really? Because the only thing I see no doubt of is someone who has reached a
conclusion based upon scant evidence, attempting to prime an audience to
accept that same conclusion as fact without independent thought or
verification.

------
086421357909764
Wasn't Shawn Henry the "Cyber guy"?

------
sideshowb
[https://xkcd.com/950/](https://xkcd.com/950/)

------
perseusprime11
I am hoping AI can answer these questions more definitely than people second
guessing. In general, legends tend to live longer than they may have made out
to look.

